# Hayatta hiç kimseye hak ettiğinden fazla değer verme.



## AnnaPOL

Hello ! 

I would like to know what is meaning of this sentence: 

Hayatta hiç kimseye hak ettiğinden fazla değer verme.Ya onu kaybedersin ya da kendini mahvedersin 

Thank you in advance


----------



## nigromante00

Don´t give anyone more importance then they deserve. Or you lose him/her or you spoil yourself


----------



## nigromante00

nigromante00 said:


> Don´t give anyone more importance then they deserve. Or you lose him/her or you spoil yourself



Sorry i forget  to put "hayatta" which means "in your life" here it is like "never"

Never give anyone more importance then they deserve. Or you lose him/her or you spoil yourself


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

hi  

Hayatta hiç kimseye hak ettiğinden fazla değer verme.Ya onu kaybedersin ya da kendini mahvedersin 

Don't you over-value anyone in this life of their worth, else you will lose him/her or you will deteriorate yourself.


----------



## AnnaPOL

Thank you all for answers !


----------



## nigromante00

bir şey değil..  do widzenia..


----------



## AnnaPOL

Haha görüşürüz


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

You Are Welcome

On a second thought, I Think I can rephrase it as :

Hayatta hiç kimseye hak ettiğinden fazla değer verme.Ya onu kaybedersin ya da kendini mahvedersin

Never give value more than s/he merits in Life. You will either lose him/her or you will get into personal destruction.


----------



## AnnaPOL

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> You Are Welcome
> 
> On a second thought, I Think I can rephrase it as :
> 
> Hayatta hiç kimseye hak ettiğinden fazla değer verme.Ya onu kaybedersin ya da kendini mahvedersin
> 
> Never give value more than s/he merits in Life. You will either lose him/her or you will get into personal destruction.



Ok I already got, thanks 

But this sentence generally doesn't make sense I think because how you can lose someone because of it?


----------

